# Favourite Rocket outside of our big 2?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Straightforward pool. With Jon Barry gone, Deke rarely playing, and a bunch of new guys coming in, who's the most popular guy around nowadays outside of T-Mac and Yao?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I voted Sura. He doesn't play anymore, and he may never again, but I loved his intensity.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dangit, I wanted to make this poll open so I can see all the results but forget to change the setting. Yes, even my mod powers are limited....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

big chuck the truck


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

gotta go with the big man Dike


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chuck.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

my vote is for keith bogans he is such a hard nosed smart baller


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

You know who I voted for... though I like Luther and Keith too


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mt. Mutombo :naughty: 

:headbang:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Luther Head


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mutombo. Followed by Howard. I just realized how much less likeable this team is compared to last season's. Last year we had Wesley playing well (who likes him now?), Sura, Barry, Padgett...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Chuck


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Mutombo. Followed by Howard. I just realized how much less likeable this team is compared to last season's. Last year we had Wesley playing well (who likes him now?), Sura, Barry, Padgett...


Scott Padgett played for the Rockets last year?? cool.. I graduated with him... he's a hard working player.... who did the Rockets trade him for?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> cool.. I graduated with him


Did actually ever see him? 

Incidentally, the Rockets would really love to have Padgett's shooting right now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why is Brunson twice?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Why is Brunson twice?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

cornholio said:


> Why is Brunson twice?


'cuz he's so good I wish we had 2 Rick Brunsons on the team


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Rick Brunson..lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Meh. :biggrin:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol doesnt matter nywayz brunson sucks lol

SURA

sura was the reason we won last season(besides tmac n yao).. we were stuggling and when he came into the side omg.... 

besides sura the only other people that get credit is mutumbo, hayes and luther head and scotty padgett (like 3 game winning shots?) 2 cool


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Scott Padgett played for the Rockets last year?? cool.. I graduated with him... he's a hard working player....


That's why I like him. Not because he graduated with you. I wasn't aware of that fact. But because he's so hardworking. He's slow and is physically incapable of playing even decent defense, but he just tries so hard and is so unflappable. He knows when to shoot and when to pass. He makes his decisions quickly. None of this hesitation you see from Alston and Wesley this season. And I like the way he shoots. 

He even answered my question on rockets.com.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Did actually ever see him?
> 
> Incidentally, the Rockets would really love to have Padgett's shooting right now.



Did I see him at school, you mean? Yes, I saw him around.. it was funny because at our graduation ceremonies my sister kept pointing him out. She isn't quite the basketball fanatic I am, but she is educated on UK ball.

At this point, anyone shooting well would be welcome on the Rockets!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm honestly surprised that Sura's still so important in so many people's hearts. Is it because we're sucking right now that everyone misses him?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Luther Head is the only other Rocket that I wouldn't mind the team keeping. Cut everyone else, I'm fine with that.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

My favorites would have to be Hayes and Head but I voted for Alston.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Head and Hayes man but i voted Hayes


----------

